# People touching my pups ears?



## snoop (Feb 24, 2011)

If people are touching the puppy's ears will this stop them for standing up or will it hurt him or anything?

Thanks.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It does seem like everyone has an overwhelming need to play with puppy ears. As long as they don't crumple or bend them, there's no problem.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Since you don't know what they are going to do, ask them not to.


----------

